# Dash question...



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

Did all 1970 GTO's have a wood grain dash? I ask because mine is black on top around the gauges and aluminum looking at the bottom.:suspicious:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The black pebble grain bezel was used on '70 and 71 233 series A body's. 

The GTO in '70 received the '70 wood grain appliqué bezel with swirled inserts along the bottom. The correct swirled insert pieces include the rh piece which has a narrow swirled piece that looks like an add on above the radio opening. That particular swirl appliqué is avail in repro form, as well is a cheaper swirl appliqué that the swirls are too small in diameter


----------



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

So this was prolly out of a 70-71 Tempest? Who makes a decent aftermarket that is correct?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Rally guages and clock, thats good! The bezel itself, is the underlying bezel that a non air '70 or 71 GTO would use. To take a base (black pebble grain) bezel and recreate a 70 GTO bezel, one carefully adds the correct '70 wood grain appliqué and the correct lower swirl inserts. Since your radio area has most likely been cut out for an aftermarket radio, it can either be repaired, or the bezel replaced with a nice used bezel, or the reproof which is made by the Parts Place. Personally, I refuse to use any reproduction part that is produced through the PartsPlace.


----------



## cmoore1953 (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks like the dash in my 70 LeMans Sport. Replacement dashes available at OPGI.COM.


----------

